# Adobe Portfolio Domain & Host Name



## Michael Naylor (Jun 7, 2019)

I've created a website with Adobe Portfolio.  I'm impressed, but I have an issue...

My Portfolio works just fine, but I can't find a way to have the naked name re-direct to the host name, or visa versa.  Tech support says my site is doing this for them, but they're probably inside an Intranet.  It certainly isn't doing this where I live.

From an SEO perspective WWW.EXAMPLE.COM and EXAMPLE.COM are treated as 2 unique sites, even though they are probably pointing to the same site.  The one with the prefix (WWW) is the HOST name and the one without is the DOMAIN name.  I know this, and so does Google's ranking system.   The obvious result will be a much lower ranking, because having multiple websites saying the same thing will be seen as spamming.

I'm moderately DNS, Web Forwarding and 301 Redirect savvy, having set up this kind of thing many times in the past. Some of their help pages are complete rubbish and the technical information they do publish is lacking detail.  It's funny how support drys up when the answer hasn't been scripted.  However, I've followed their recommendations, as well as trying some of my own, and I'm fully aware of how long changes can take to propagate.

So, I'm asking do others have this problem, does anyone have a solution, or is there a way to escalate tech support? 

A long post for a simple question, but thanks for reading it.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Jun 8, 2019)

Since posting, I received another unhelpful email from Adobe Support implying all domain name providers all do it differently, but that's misleading.  They might have different user interfaces, but the underlaying principle is the same.  If it wasn't, the Internet would simply not work. However, I've now got my domain working as I want and for anyone else struggling, here's how.... 

Add two A records (blurred out values are the IP Addresses given):






Add Web Forwarding:




Then wait for a few hours for it to propagate around the World. Finally here are my two working URLs:
*michaelnaylor.es* and www.michaelnaylor.es pointing to one *unique* site.


----------



## prbimages (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for this. I remember getting stuck on this some time ago, but since I didn't have my site ready, I put it on a back-burner. (And I still don't have my site ready ... ! )


----------



## Michael Naylor (Jun 11, 2019)

prbimages said:


> Thanks for this. I remember getting stuck on this some time ago, but since I didn't have my site ready, I put it on a back-burner. (And I still don't have my site ready ... ! )


The hardest part is deciding on the content and particularly the wording for each page.  It took me almost a week


----------



## Michael Naylor (Jun 11, 2019)

OOPS - There appears to be a problem! My solution (above) works fine on a desktop (or at least with Safari on macOS), but NOT on my iPhone or iPad.  I don't know if this is the case with Windows and Android.

On IOS my URL always displays as MICHAELNAYLOR.ES - even when asking for WWW.MICHAELNAYLOR.ES (capital letters for clarity).  Also on IOS, my saved bookmark favicon displays as a white letter H in a black square - which is not the image I see with my desktop bookmarks.

I'm about to give up trying to redirect users to WWW.MICHAELNAYLOR.ES - no matter if they type with or without the WWW, or prefix with HTTP://, HTTPS://, or neither.

I begin to conclude Adobe has some how hard wired my WWW-less domain into the way Portfolio serves content?  I know there's a trend for normal people to not type WWW in front of a domain these days, but it would be helpful if Adobe could say something about this in there unhelpful help pages.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 11, 2019)

I've pinged Portfolio support about this.

They've found your internal support ticket and are responding to you there with the corrections you need to make to resolve this. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 11, 2019)

Any idea why Adobe's Portfolio user-to-user forum was locked, Rikk? See https://forums.adobe.com/community/portfolio . The "get help here" link is more of a standard knowledge base page.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 11, 2019)

Not sure- legacy support my have been there. 
This is the support channel today: Adobe Portfolio Knowledgebase & FAQ 
It has a Contact Us link top right corner to get you in.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Jun 11, 2019)

My latest attempt to redirect.  Here's my reply to Adobe Support,but with the IP addresses blured out:


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 11, 2019)

RikkFlohr said:


> This is the support channel today: Adobe Portfolio Knowledgebase & FAQ
> It has a Contact Us link top right corner to get you in.


Yes, and users can no longer help other users, Rikk.


----------

